# Game #52: Los Angeles Lakers (42-9) @ Utah Jazz (29-23) [2/11]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

​


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Kobe's defense will be a huge issue in this game. He can't just be a floater and inattentive because Brewer and Miles play with energy and will both end up in double figures with big games. 

If he holds the fort I see a tough win for us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe always kills the Jazz - always. I see no reason why he shouldn't continue to do more of the same tonight, especially with Kirilenko out. Deron Williams will probably go off on us as he's been tremendous lately, but this should be a win tonight. Pau also needs to guard Okur and not let him get completely open from 3-point range. 

The arena in Utah is always hostile and crazy, so it should be a fun environment.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this one should be fun

good opportunity to watch millsap


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to this game, Kobe kills it in Utah, we're playing great, awesome home enviorment, and D-Will is one of my favorite players to watch.

Lakers in a real close one, Kobe does his thing in the clutch and we win.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is the type of team that Kobe plays free safety defense against due to lack of an effective opposing SG. But honestly I'm more concerned about Pau and Lamar getting out hustled since we're on the tail end of a back-to-back and playing against a notoriously physical team. Unsurprisingly, Utah is 20-6 at home. I know the Jazz are not fully healthy or quite as good as last year, but this game could easily be a loss. If we can scrape the energy together and beat Utah, it would say even more about the character and growth of this team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys nailed it - first defensive play for the Lakers, Kobe doesn't even bother getting close to Brewer and he nails a 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And then does the same thing twice against Miles, 3 times, and Miles hits all 3 and already has 8 points. Come on Kobe...stop playing this type of **** defense.

He's killing them offensively already, though, with 6 points on 3-3 shooting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

10 points for Kobe already on 5/7 shooting; we've given up 4 threes already and none of their attempts have been contested. Defense isn't playing well at all right now, but offensively we're playing well for the most part. The crowd is REALLY into the game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The officiating in this game is actually laughable thus far. It doesn't look like they want the Lakers to win.

The Jazz have about 4 steals/defensive rebounds that should have been fouls.

Meanwhile, Luke Walton is still the worst starter in the NBA. He is soooo bad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's not the worst starter - outside of his his 3 shots, he's playing fine with a couple boards and 3 assists.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We're only down two, and we always play better defense as the game goes on, so I'm feelin' pretty good about this one.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hopefully Gasol can hit these.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm feeling pretty good about it as well - they shot 60% and we're right there with them. They're going to eventually cool off. When Kobe's in the game, keep giving him the ball. NOBODY on the Jazz can stop him; nobody can even come close.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> I'm feeling pretty good about it as well - they shot 60% and we're right there with them. They're going to eventually cool off. When Kobe's in the game, keep giving him the ball. NOBODY on the Jazz can stop him; nobody can even come close.


Summed it up perfectly.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice move by Ariza!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice drive by Farmar - I love when he's in the game because it's a totally different style than when Fisher is in the game. Farmar can actually drive to the hole and lay it in.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Do we even want to get a stop? Or are we trying to become the first team in history to win a game while playing absolutly no defense at all?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jordan!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Do we even want to get a stop? Or are we trying to become the first team in history to win a game while playing absolutly no defense at all?


I think this is the case.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kyle Korver is really good, I wish we had him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How many points in the paint do the Jazz have? Because it sure seems like they've had a bunch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just found it out:

Lakers - 24 points in the paint.
Jazz - 16 points in the paint.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

No foul?

And that looked like it was off the Jazz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's getting irritated by the refs...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> Just found it out:
> 
> Lakers - 24 points in the paint.
> Jazz - 16 points in the paint.


Really?? It seems like they have atleast 30 in there


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Awesome shot Jordan, really terrific.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom's starting to play well, which is good to see.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Off-topic, but some scores of interest from around the league:

Cavs beat Suns 109-92.
Raptors beat Spurs 91-89.
Hornets lead Celtics 58-56 with 2:46 left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, I still believe that we're one of the worst teams on the fast break in the entire league.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I never thought that I would actually root for the Hornets, but wow, I guess thats just a testament of how gay Boston really is.

Awesome freethrow shooting Lamar.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

There We Go Powell!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Love seeing Josh Powell hit the offensive glass like that.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> By the way, I still believe that we're one of the worst teams on the fast break in the entire league.


Agreed.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

No way, Walton did not just hit a jumper..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who got a technical foul on Utah?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's ****ing awesome - steal, maintain balance, grab ball, drive to the hole, get fouled and lay it in.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

For some reason Okur can't miss..


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lamar!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom's almost at a double-double in the first half: 10 points & 9 rebounds.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow, nice dunk by Ronnie Brewer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a nice dunk by Brewer over Odom.

Kobe looks like he's really getting into the game because of the crowd - you know he loves to shut the fans in Utah up.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

And Deron Willams isn't an All-Star.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, look at Fisher with the nice move and bucket! 

I don't think defense was in either of the coaches' playbooks tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gotta give props to Korver for blocking Kobe on that play.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hopefully we show up on the other side of the ball in the second half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

63-61 Lakers at the half; wild game so far. 

Hopefully we can see just a LITTLE bit of defense in the 2nd half.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Utah plays near perfectly and shoot 60% at halftime... and they are losing... :rofl2:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Korver/Harpring have 3 of the 4 blocks for Utah - how does that happen? And how do the Lakers not have a blocked shot at all?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Anyone know if Ray Allen is hurt?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Anyone know if Ray Allen is hurt?





> NEW ORLEANS (AP)—Ray Allen hyperextended his right thumb during the first half of Boston’s game against the New Orleans Hornets on Wednesday night and Celtics officials said he would not return.
> 
> Allen had only one point in the first quarter on a technical free throw before the injury occurred, after which he could be seen flexing his hand. He remained in the game during the first half, playing 19 minutes, but missed the only three shots he attempted.
> 
> Allen, recently selected as a reserve for the Eastern Conference All-Star team, is Boston’s second-leading scorer, averaging 18.2 points.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Ags8lA3tT_J8eslVfI_40H8UPKB4?slug=ap-celtics-allenout&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2nd half about to be underway; hopefully we get off to a good start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom gets his double double. 10 points, 10 boards.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom might be going for his 3rd consecutive season high in rebounds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I figured Kobe would get T'd up at some point tonight. You could tell from the get go that he was pissed off at the referees.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a terrible defensive effort tonight. All things considered though, this is still a (obviously) winnable game. Let's take care of business in the 4th and head into the All-Star break with some momentum. 

Beautiful shot by Farmar at the buzzer! Only down 2 at the end of 3!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Time for the bench to step it up!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jesus, where did this Farmar come from?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

My goodness, I don't remember the last time our defense was this bad. We're not even trying out there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Once again, the Lakers prove that they're one of the worst fast break teams in the league.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

the server for this site is a P.O.S

a few notes:
some horrible calls.
the Utah fans are the lowest scum on earth. They have been yelling obscenities all night. At one point they kept yelling "Traitor!!" at Fish


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're out of fouls for the rest of the 4th quarter; luckily the Jazz missed 3 of their last 4. 

Kobe is taking some STUPID shots for us. Wow.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Whatever. This isn't a bad loss.

We didn't have much of a chance from the get-go with the way this game was being called. We should have shot like 15 more FTs than we have.

Utah can act like they won the championship if they want. They still have 23 Ls and don't have a hope in hell at beating the Lakers in a real series.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No sense in blaming this on the refs if we lose - it would be because of our defense, no question.

Nice shot by Sasha out of the timeout, and nice play by Odom as well with the layup and-1.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

We can still win this.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a block by Odom!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Fisher...youre an idiot


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't believe we're letting them shoot 59%. That's pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're getting VERY lucky with the missed free throws from Utah...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom has 5 fouls; Kobe will be at the line after the timeout. He hits both and it's a 2-point game.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I want to see the Utah fans STFU after be beat them


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice comeback. I'm not going to say that the officiating is one side, but it does bother me that they let the teams play extremely physical in the first half, then start calling tic tac fouls now. How the hell are you supposed to adjust accordingly when there is zero consistency. As I said before the game, a loss here wouldn't KILL me. A win in these conditions and situation regardless of the Jazz health would be flat out awesome. Now play some ****ing defense!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They turn it over, and we follow it with a turnover of our own. ****.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

rare mistake by Kobe


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

that's a clear charge


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ugly turnover. Why are we running the pick n' roll with Lamar? He has played a nice game, but Kobe and Pau are near invincible running the two man game in the fourth quarter. Use it! Jazz give it right back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe gives the Lakers the lead!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe!! He does the Cassel dance again. :lol:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe!!!!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

bad camera angle, couldn't see kobe's ball juggling dance


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

yes!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

that cassell dance is very bad luck, rmbr last time


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow, what a horrible breakdown defensively. Where the **** was the foul though?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

BS foul

absolute BS


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We get ****ed on the shotclock, but Kobe is the man again! haha


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lol that was crazy, first off that ball should have been Utah ball, Milsap didn't touch it


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lol the mormons are cheering


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe, I know you're the clutch killer. But cmon...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's game.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i told ya, the cassell dance is bad luck, all who have done it this season lose by a 3pter

Kobe
Iguodala
Kobe again


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

game over

we got f***** by the refs again

thats such BS that Gasol got called on that


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

chairman5 said:


> i told ya, the cassell dance is bad luck, all who have done it this season lose by a 3pter
> 
> Kobe
> Iguodala
> Kobe again


Okur did it...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> i told ya, the cassell dance is bad luck, all who have done it this season lose by a 3pter
> 
> Kobe
> Iguodala
> Kobe again


Also the 2nd time that Kobe hits a 3 and the other team follows it right up with a 3-point play. It really is bad luck.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel said:


> Also the 2nd time that Kobe hits a 3 and the other team follows it right up with a 3-point play. It really is bad luck.


Again, Okur did it. So we're good...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please miss at least one free throw, Deron...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Miss you mother****er!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

ugly


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****...we had a chance.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

****ing **** good night everyone.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

LOL my streamer just drew FAIL on teh screen


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well that sucked.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That loss is going to be in my mouth for a week


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh well - still the best record in the league. That's all you can ask for at the All-Star break. Terribly disappointing loss, though. No reason we should've lost this game.

Who do you guys want as POTG?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I love Deron Williams.. not so much for beating the Lakers but oh well


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Losing against Weak teams have been a problem... not really surprised.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel said:


> Oh well - still the best record in the league. That's all you can ask for at the All-Star break. Terribly disappointing loss, though. No reason we should've lost this game.
> 
> Who do you guys want as POTG?


lamar odom.


Kobe shot like ****.....Gasol was weak again and fisher did not make any 3s in 2nd half


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Kobe always kills the Jazz - always. I see no reason why he shouldn't continue to do more of the same tonight, especially with Kirilenko out. *Deron Williams will probably go off on us as he's been tremendous lately, but this should be a win tonight. Pau also needs to guard Okur and not let him get completely open from 3-point range. *
> 
> The arena in Utah is always hostile and crazy, so it should be a fun environment.


The two reasons we lost, especially the latter one. Okur's 3 was the dagger - that was awesome defense by Pau.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

God was Gasol weak tonight

he got slapped around like a redheaded stepchild
he got bounced and squeezed like a pair of tities
he......


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

as I suspected Kobe's lax defense gave up too much to Miles and Brewer. He wasn't guarding them and allowed them to have too much space. His defense was terrible. 

Offensively just terrible shot selection, Kobe shot too many jumpers to start the half and we got away from Gasol who didn't do us any favors guarding Okur tonight. And his mind lock to give up that Big 3 was terrible. 

I just wish Kobe could have gotten those 2 looks Fish got from 3 late. But oh well the Jazz caught us alittle sluggish mentally tonight. 

it happens.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh and we gotta do something with Luke the man is totally unproductive he's burning up minutes we got to play Ariza and Sasha much more we can't have a starter get 2 damn points. Not like Ariza or Sasha did much tonight either but Luke blah.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i credit the jazz defense for our loss

they constantly double teamed and it annoyed the **** out of pau and kobe.

the refs were outright terrible tonight. very inconsistent.

very entertaining game nonetheless.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah luke was terrible tonight. his defender was always sagging off to double the post player. 

hopefully he can get his shot down during the all star break or else we'll be missing radman dearly.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Oh and we gotta do something with Luke the man is totally unproductive he's burning up minutes we got to play Ariza and Sasha much more we can't have a starter get 2 damn points. Not like Ariza or Sasha did much tonight either but Luke blah.


and it doesn't help that radmanovic is scoring 20 points a game with bobcats. God, why couldn't we have traded luke instead?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

DANNY said:


> *yeah luke was terrible tonight.* his defender was always sagging off to double the post player.
> 
> hopefully he can get his shot down during the all star break or else we'll be missing radman dearly.


As opposed too... what other night?


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I had a feeling we would lose this game. It's the last game before the all-star break and we aren't playing one of the top teams. Utah could be our opponent in the 1st round so it would be nice to beat them at their place.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> As opposed too... what other night?


dont be hard on the guy. if you watch any laker game you know luke contribute his fairshare.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> The One;5859862]God was Gasol weak tonight
> 
> he got slapped around like a redheaded stepchild


Hey hey now...watch what you say about us gingers.


----------

